# My Babies



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

this is my raven










and Maz


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Raven looks like my girl Missy  
Lovely dogs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Awww what lovely pictures


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very nice pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaww how cute..........


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

this is the day we picked maz up!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are lovely lokking dogs 
how old are they ?


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Raven is 18 mponths and Maz 7 months


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Maz is actually bigger, just havent got any recent pics


----------

